# Wicked Work Saws, Snellerized, or Mastermind?



## CanopyGorilla (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm looking to have someone build me a beast and trying to figure out which builder to go with. The saw will be a 390xp or 395xp brand new and I'm looking for a woods port and not a racing saw. Let's get some opinions.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Sep 8, 2016)

I would also add that I'm in Montana, I would buy from builders anywhere, but Northern Rockies earns extra points.


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 8, 2016)

Mastermind built me a bitchin 394

Terry Landrum (WWS) built this 385


I ain't never heard of no Bad Smelling, but I suppose he might build a strong 390 if'n given the oppo-tunity


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2016)

All of those guys are low down, good for nothing losers!


----------



## angelo c (Sep 8, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> All of those guys are low down, good for nothing losers!


 including Jon ( @HuskStihl )....


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Sep 8, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> All of those guys are low down, good for nothing losers!


Well, you gonna sell me a saw or what?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Well, you gonna sell me a saw or what?


Thanks for asking, but I'm not taking port work right now and not sure when I'll pick it back up.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 8, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> I'm looking to have someone build me a beast and trying to figure out which builder to go with. The saw will be a 390xp or 395xp brand new and I'm looking for a woods port and not a racing saw. Let's get some opinions.




There's obviously only one reasonable choice. 


Send one 390 and one 395 to each builder.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 8, 2016)

srcarr52 has some impressive saw videos thinking from Iowa or somewhere out that way.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 8, 2016)

srcarr52


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Sep 8, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for asking, but I'm not taking port work right now and not sure when I'll pick it back up.


OK, so Snellerized no go. Pitty


----------



## hseII (Sep 8, 2016)

Lots of people are very pleased with @srcarr52.

I don't know him from Adam, but he's reputation is growing on the forums, and all I've heard is positive.

TLandrum, I here he does good husky work.

I've never heard of a dissatisfied customer of Mastermind's.
I went with him originally after filtering thru some discussions, and also realizing he's just 4hrs away if my saw was bad.

I'm another satisfied customer.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2016)

Shaun does great work. That mastermind guy is shady [emoji6]
Terry is probably busy this time of year as well.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 9, 2016)

Allll builders have the occasional dud..it happens, pick a guy you feel comfortable with incase the situation presents itself...all of those losers can build you a good work saw..some are better with certain models.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 9, 2016)

@awol can do one up right as can the others mentioned.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 9, 2016)

Mastermind did a 346xp for me a couple years ago and I'm Very pleased with it! Have a 357 in the works now.

Will also have Alan @awol do a saw this Fall. Need to go see him soon.


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not sure we are allowed to talk about saw work anymore here. But.....

I'm booked till November, last time I spoke to Terry he was swamped too. 

Treemonkey is in WI, and does good work. Shaun builds a mean saw, very strong. Jason out of Missouri does a great job too. There are a lot of guy around that do real good work.


----------



## deedskelly (Sep 9, 2016)

Carl Miller, built me a couple strong husky saws, but I don't know how far out he is booked.


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 9, 2016)

Yep. Carl does a real good job, and a fine man to boot.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 9, 2016)

@MillerModSaws


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2016)

Awol can supply the saw as well.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2016)

Srcarr52 Shaun does great work and he is really into the 394/395/390 series. He makes hellish good work saws. Shaun has built my 9010's for me and I love both of them!

I have seen Awol and Miller's work too and it has impressed me.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome thanks. If any of the builders here want to contact me and sell me on your work feel free.
Charlie 406-370-8365


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 9, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> Shaun does great work. That mastermind guy is shady [emoji6]
> Terry is probably busy this time of year as well.


Mdavlee built this lil screamer for me


He has a real job in phone sex, so he may be too busy to make one for you. If u'r lucky enough to get a SuperMike 390, make sure you are big and strong like I am.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

I'm not currently taking work, too busy with my own projects. But I may have a ported 395 for sale by the end of the year.


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 9, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Awesome thanks. If any of the builders here want to contact me and sell me on your work feel free.
> Charlie 406-370-8365



I'm not sure any of these guys will try to sell you on their work. It might be better if you contact one of them.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I'm not sure any of these guys will try to sell you on their work. It might be better if you contact one of them.


Yep. I'm not a good salesman


----------



## William Balaska (Sep 9, 2016)

If you buy a stock 395 it won't need to be ported.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 9, 2016)

William Balaska said:


> If you buy a stock 395 it won't need to be ported.



Whats the fun in that?


----------



## astnmacgto (Sep 9, 2016)

My question is who has the most experience buildin mcculloch saws, like maybe a 7-10a or pro mac 850?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 9, 2016)

srcarr52 said:


> Whats the fun in that?



Got that right. I ran a stock 395 at a gtg and I thought.  Just seems like it was one of those saws lacking stock. 


Oh and I like a gooooood running stock saw. Just not the ones lacking what they should be. 

Didnt know Scott was back porting. Shaun Scott Mike are all folks I would trust to do work with my own saws. The way I like them in the past.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 9, 2016)

I hear @treeslinger does good work if need a west coast builder .


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 9, 2016)

Well hello boys. One of these days AS is gonna send me notifications again. Lol. 390 or 395 huh. Both excellent saws but IMO serve 2 totally different purposes. 

OP what are ya gonna be using the saw for?


----------



## William Balaska (Sep 9, 2016)

srcarr52 said:


> Whats the fun in that?


390 needs porting , but the 395 is a different story. I have several.


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't know if he's still taking work but my Simonized 390 is a hell of a saw.

This is some hard, dry locust with a kinda, sorta sharp chain.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 9, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> Awol can supply the saw as well.



Good point. Awol and Terry (WWS) are both Husqy dealers.

We are fortunate to have sooooo many fantastic saw builders, which have already been mentioned. Good times for the rest of us for sure.


----------



## BPS (Sep 9, 2016)

There's the Bush Weasel in northern Idaho. Has a good rep if you want "local"

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPS (Sep 9, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> Yep. I'm not a good salesman





I try to do it for ya. [emoji6] 


Mike did me up a killer 372xp. Makes a guy smile every time I cut with it. 

He's very fair and does good work. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo c (Sep 10, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> Yep. I'm not a good salesman



Who has to be when you look as good in a speedo as you do ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 10, 2016)

Full Chisel said:


> I don't know if he's still taking work but my Simonized 390 is a hell of a saw.
> 
> This is some hard, dry locust with a kinda, sorta sharp chain.



Last time i talked to Simon ,he only workef on new sawd.


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 10, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Last time i talked to Simon ,he only workef on new sawd.



I think Shane may have mentioned that...


----------



## midwestguy1 (Sep 10, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I'm not sure we are allowed to talk about saw work anymore here. But.....
> 
> I'm booked till November, last time I spoke to Terry he was swamped too.
> 
> Treemonkey is in WI, and does good work. Shaun builds a mean saw, very strong. Jason out of Missouri does a great job too. There are a lot of guy around that do real good work.


Where at in MO?


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 10, 2016)

midwestguy1 said:


> Where at in MO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Jason is out of SE MO
I'm out of NW MO.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Sep 10, 2016)

Nobody mentions TREEMONKEY WTF


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 10, 2016)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Nobody mentions TREEMONKEY WTF


Randy did. Page 1.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 10, 2016)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Nobody mentions TREEMONKEY WTF



We called him Scott. You know his first name LOL


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 10, 2016)

BPS said:


> There's the Bush Weasel in northern Idaho. Has a good rep if you want "local"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I have met Jason. He even raced one of my saws in SC. 

Good dude from years past.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Sep 10, 2016)

MillerModSaws said:


> Randy did. Page 1.


Didn't see that just wanted to make sure the God father was mentioned is all.


JeremiahJohnson said:


> We called him Scott. You know his first name LOL


Yes I do met the Man and shook has hand.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Sep 10, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Last time i talked to Simon, he only worked on new saws.


There I fixed all your typos. You owe me..you have to edit all mine when you quote.



Full Chisel said:


> I think Shane may have mentioned that...



Yeah, what do you think he runs a sweat shop? He has a machine shop. If you ever met Simon, he works in a white lab mock, he looks like a ****en scientist..lol (no joke)
The white must be to detect yucky stuff.
Sure! send him your dirty saws. I'm not sure what his official title is but I'm sure its a long name I can't pronounce or spell.
Pretty chill Guy, His 372 xpw was kick ass once it was broke in and set up. Industry has been booming for the past 7 years here. This year cedar prices are the highest they have ever been, everyone is busy. I imagine if he needed to drum up work he would surface here. He has his client base, don't believe he advertises, from what I understand.


----------



## El Moobs (Sep 10, 2016)

Simon doesn't need to advertise, he has a long list of happy customers.


----------



## Del_ (Sep 10, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Awesome thanks. If any of the builders here want to contact me and sell me on your work feel free.
> Charlie 406-370-8365



Check your PM's.

I can fix you up.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 12, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> There I fixed all your typos. You owe me..you have to edit all mine when you quote.
> 
> 
> .



Thansk ,i owe ya one now ,phone likes to change the letters sometimes.lol

Did run the simonizef 440 with 460 top a bit today ,its an angry sob


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Sep 12, 2016)

@MillerModSaws I will be using it for logging and timber falling on wildfire. Logging is mostly medium (24"-36") spruce, pine, and fir. I actually just ordered up a wicked 390xp. Should be great!


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 12, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> @MillerModSaws I will be using it for logging and timber falling on wildfire. Logging is mostly medium (24"-36") spruce, pine, and fir. I actually just ordered up a wicked 390xp. Should be great!


Very nice. For everyday use I would have went with a 390xp as well. Enjoy your new saw.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Sep 13, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Thansk ,i owe ya one now ,phone likes to change the letters sometimes.lol
> 
> Did run the simonized 440 with 460 top a bit today ,its an angry sob



Right on! Been running a couple of @mdavlee 375's . Longest break in time EVER to seat in the rings property. Snappy Fast & furious. VERY nice running saws.


----------



## pro94lt (Sep 14, 2016)

The elusive dozer dan??? Lol


----------



## Westboastfaller (Sep 14, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> Yep. I'm not a good salesman


 Thats all good Mike, your work sells itself. From day one they were very responsive beautiful running saws. The power was a different story. I didn't use the decompression for the first 10 days and they would just pull over easy. Now the one I'm using has a ton of thump. It doesn't clutch out in the undercuts anymore or jam from chip in the bar rail.yesterday I forgot to use the decompression and it just pulled the back of the saw up and didn't even pull over once. Like night and day. Very very happy with them, they jump the 36" bar nicely, I love the response, really suits my style perfect, very nicely balanced build.Working with a supervisor yesterday that hand files too and his stock 390 was constantly clutching out in the undercut with the small dia Hemlock. He liked your saw, said it was a really nice running saw. Another Supervisor said he would fall for a while as there was only room for one faller so after he left I figured I may as well top up then realized he got off with my saw ..lol I guess he figured it looked fun. Complimented with a non rev limiter and now at a tune that would make most buider pass out. Haha.


Got an 50mm ET Cylinder here and wouldn't mind getting a 50mm for a new 266 piston I have here if you are interested at your convenience?

Thnx


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2016)

What rings are in that saw?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm assuming they are the 51.4 factory Brad. IDK if him testing the saws then pulling the cylinders and shipping them may had an effect on the seating but it took a solid 12 days to get the one to come around.


----------



## BPS (Sep 14, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Thats all good Mike, your work sells itself. From day one they were very responsive beautiful running saws.






Agreed, my 372xp is a screamer. Couldn't be happier. 

The 562xp is less noticeable. Perhaps because it's not broke in yet


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2016)

I used one piston for all the cylinders if I remember right. The piston and rings for those cylinders weren't ran at all before being shipped. I did 3 at once with the one I dropped and cracked. It's got a 2 piece head now. Running both rings in them as well.


----------



## midwestguy1 (Oct 2, 2016)

MillerModSaws said:


> Jason is out of SE MO
> I'm out of NW MO.


I'm in overland park. I was thinking porting and muffler mod my 590. What is estimate?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 2, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> I used one piston for all the cylinders if I remember right. The piston and rings for those cylinders weren't ran at all before being shipped. I did 3 at once with the one I dropped and cracked. It's got a 2 piece head now. Running both rings in them as well.


 "It's got a two piece head now" wow you sure did drop it hard. A two piece head...WTF does that mean? Sounds like an X girlfriend after about a month, her head would split open and the lizard would come out...I'm serious!


----------



## MillerModSaws (Oct 2, 2016)

midwestguy1 said:


> I'm in overland park. I was thinking porting and muffler mod my 590. What is estimate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Drop me a pm and we can talk. The 590 mods very nicely.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> "It's got a two piece head now" wow you sure did drop it hard. A two piece head...WTF does that mean? Sounds like an X girlfriend after about a month, her head would split open and the lizard would come out...I'm serious!



It hit right on the corner on the base and cracked. I put it on the case and it started to break it off so I can't tighten that corner down.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 3, 2016)

MillerModSaws said:


> Jason is out of SE MO
> I'm out of NW MO.


Ravenwood??!!!??
I was in Pickering when I was building Six Guns.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Oct 3, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> Ravenwood??!!!??
> I was in Pickering when I was building Six Guns.


You were about 20 miles NW of me. Lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 3, 2016)

MillerModSaws said:


> You were about 20 miles NW of me. Lol.


Oh I know!!!

Hotbed of coyote hunters back then.


----------



## dpjandjsammy (Dec 13, 2019)

BPS said:


> There's the Bush Weasel in northern Idaho. Has a good rep if you want "local"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hey, I would like to know how to get in touch with this Bush Weasel. I am in North Idaho and would love to have a local rep who is highly recommended. Can't find on searches. Thanks!


----------



## BPS (Dec 14, 2019)

dpjandjsammy said:


> Hey, I would like to know how to get in touch with this Bush Weasel. I am in North Idaho and would love to have a local rep who is highly recommended. Can't find on searches. Thanks!





He's on Facebook and buried in saws. 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/108846573273622/


----------



## weimedog (Dec 14, 2019)

While in that mix are two excellent choices, I have to throw in a pitch...Snellerized, one of the actual innovators. Of course that's if he actually has time. Lots of good ones, just I remember the conversations years back, and the ones who came later to the mod party, LOTS have come and gone, and now more than ever there are folks trying to break into the world as the "practices" are pretty established. Compression, Timing, Porting....Tree Monkey another true innovator. I can't remember the fellow up in Ontario who was also on the bleeding edge. Lots of what is now "common" was worked out years back and its more about marketing and craftsmanship differentiating the ones really active now. Just my most humble opinion.


----------



## Sepia (Dec 14, 2019)

weimedog said:


> While in that mix are two excellent choices, I have to throw in a pitch...Snellerized, one of the actual innovators. Of course that's if he actually has time. Lots of good ones, just I remember the conversations years back, and the ones who came later to the mod party, LOTS have come and gone, and now more than ever there are folks trying to break into the world as the "practices" are pretty established. Compression, Timing, Porting....Tree Monkey another true innovator. I can't remember the fellow up in Ontario who was also on the bleeding edge. Lots of what is now "common" was worked out years back and its more about marketing and craftsmanship differentiating the ones really active now. Just my most humble opinion.


Ed Heard was the Ontario porter EHP Saws. Don't think he takes on much work anymore.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 14, 2019)

CJ Brown said:


> Ed Heard was the Ontario porter EHP Saws. Don't think he takes on much work anymore.


No it wasn't ed there was another "timber something"


----------



## Sepia (Dec 14, 2019)

weimedog said:


> No it wasn't ed there was another "timber something"


Hmmm... can't think of that one. Did a little stroll through the archives... was it timberwolf ?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2019)

Brian, aka Timberwolf.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 14, 2019)

CJ Brown said:


> Hmmm... can't think of that one. Did a little stroll through the archives... was it timberwolf ?


yup
believe so.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 14, 2019)

Ontario? They may as well be dead. No offence ment.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 14, 2019)

Like N.Y. is the hart of county music or Sumpfin?


----------



## Sepia (Dec 14, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Ontario? They may as well be dead. No offence meant.


"Dead" as in gone? Yep, long gone.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 14, 2019)

CJ Brown said:


> "Dead" as in gone? Yep, long gone.


 not really what was ment but dead and from Ontario is definitely a doudle negetive Imho but that's just me. Granted, he is still beating out many as It sounds.


----------



## Sepia (Dec 14, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> not really what was ment but dead and from Ontario is defiantly a doudle negetive Imho but that's just me. Granted, he is still beating out many as It sounds.


I once visited Akron and it gave me a new perspective on Ontario. And aren't you living in England?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 14, 2019)

CJ Brown said:


> I once visited Akron and it gave me a new perspective on Ontario. And aren't you living in England?


 Why yes...yes I am, to try get a new perspective of Ontario.

Haha... G' Night Chris


----------



## Sepia (Dec 14, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Why yes...yes I am, to try get a new perspective of Onterio.
> 
> Haha... G" Night Chris


Hahaha good stuff Wbf... see you in the funny pages


----------

